# Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 startet nicht



## Schnabulator1337 (30. März 2015)

Jo, Servus Leute
Wenn ich auf den Button "Spielen" in Origin klicke startet besagtes Spiel nicht. Es gibt mir in 2 Sprüngen (5%, 100%) die Cloud Synchronisierung an und danach passiert nichts mehr. Warum? Bzw. was kann ich tun?
Weder Update machen noch reparieren lassen ändert etwas daran.

Liebe Grüße


//EDIT: Auch Neuinstallieren (+Updates) bringt nichts.
Hat jemand von euch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein neues Update daran schuld sein könnte?^^


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (31. März 2015)

Auch Neuinstallieren (+Updates) bringt nichts.
Hat jemand von euch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein neues Update daran schuld sein könnte?^^

//EDIT: Ohne neuetes Update geht es... danke!


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. März 2015)

Tut mir leid, das ist heutzutage gang und gäbe bei den modernen Triple-A Spielen mit DRM. Ganz besonders bei EA gehört das wohl zum Alltag. Da wird dir so schnell keiner helfen können. Am besten ist es, in Zukunft solche Spiele/Publisher zu meiden. Die haben die NFS-Reihe ohnehin gegen die Wand gefahren.

Spiel besser NFS Porsche oder NFS Brennender Asphalt. Da wirst du mehr Freude mit haben!


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (31. März 2015)

Du glaubst die Patchen es kaputt, oder was? Hm.. das ist aber rechtlich völlig inakzeptabel wie geplantes Kaputtgehen (Wort vergessen) bei Hardware..
Solche Publisher zu meiden ist halt schwer, ich mein - da stecken viele viele Entwickler drin.

Die Spielen sich eben ganz anders, ich mag das Fahren im neuen MW eig sehr gerne, weswegen ich wohl einer der wenigen bin, der den Kauf nicht bereut hat 
Aber dennoch: Was its NFS brennender Asphalt? Nie gehört..


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. März 2015)

Schnabulator1337 schrieb:


> Aber dennoch: Was its NFS brennender Asphalt? Nie gehört..



Tja, da hast du aber was verpasst! Das sind die originalen und einzig wahren Need For Speed. Aus einer Zeit, als EA noch für gute Spiele stand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqSgIzglbSE


----------

